# Which is best battery and plow



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok. Anyone have thoughts on best battery and upkeep? I have a 03 Honda Foreman w 850 miles. 52 inch blade now. Last year winch killed battery. This is my first ATV for snow and dont want this problem again. Do you use a battery tender? Do you keep an extra battery? How long should a battery last during a storm? What is best plow?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I usually run about 3 years on a battery and then put in a new one. My old battery goes to the wife's quad or the lawn mower or something like that or when I have something that needs a small battery it gets the Old ATV battery and the ATV gets the new one.

I also run a trickle charger on mine from time to time to keep it top of the line.
as a ready back up to start the ATV my portable jump pack has 2 small vise grips attached to it so they can clamp onto the ATV battery post's and then the jump pack clamps to the visegrips for dead battery starting.

that's just what I due.

02 Honda Foreman have had since new I think I am on my 3rd year of the third battery.
How old is your battery and has it been run down often? 

I also will make the extra trip effort to get my battery from a battery store. not just the local hardware store. I go in tell them what type of ATV I have and that I want the Best battery they have for it.

when there's snow on the gound and its getting colder out side I don't wanna have to be messing around starting the ATV. 
also the ATV gets a dealer tune up every 2nd year.


I have left my hand warmer's on a time or 2 and have not had much battery left to get the ATV started while I was hand shoveling snow or BSing with the neighbor for 40 minutes. I'll put the ATV on the trickle charger for the night after times like this.


that is all.

best plow would be Moose if you want my $.02 on that aspect as well



sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have allways used Ever Start and they have never let me down.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Get the measurements of you battery box and look around. You should be able to get something a little bigger in there and get a battery tender jr. to go with it.


----------



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

So what I am hearing is that a regular ATV battery can go all night ? We use it a lot.
Alright, all good answers, and are there any thoughts on a totally separate car sized battery out back in a box, or...? Is this unnecessary ? Just remember I am new with the ATV thing, I normally just run trucks. 
What about the plow? Don't they have good plows with down pressure for ATV's? And don"t they have less power requirement?


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

yuasa has a motocross branded atv battery w/260cca. look it up on batterystuff.com
part #YTX14H-BS. i use this and always have a battery tender hooked up
during off hours on the rubicon. this fits a lot of atvs.--irv
also-its made in the USA


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for down pressure I run the Mibar system

home url is http://www.mibarproducts.com/
draws alot les then a winch. plus if I get stuck now I have the winch free to pull me out.
also if the mibar system break's I can hook the winch up for plow usage in 30 seconds.

On a 2" snow fall it take's me 1 hour for the 3 drives that I due and the longest I have run the ATV in 1 day was 5 hours with lights and heatedgrips running the whole time as well with no problems.
took it home parked in the shed. didn't even hook up the battery tender it stared up the next day just fine.

you could add a 2nd battery if you want but if your 1st battery is in good shape you should be fine.
what is your type of plowing?

I have started out plowing with a run down battery and did have problems on my first drive of 20'x40' where I cross plowed it going 20' pick up blade back up move over 5' drop blade plow again lots of shuttle shift plowing and I didn't have enough battery to get the winch to pick the plow up. I ran I high idle for 1 minute got the blade up and then drove around the block or up down the street for 10 minutes doing dounuts; goofing around to get enough charge that the winch would work. The next week I went and got a new battery for the ATV and have been fine since.

Pic of it Mibar more in my sig


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

If the battery will fit in the box, Interstate has a 20H-BS that I think was 320 CCA. There are plenty of options out there. You should be fine with just the atv battery and a battery tender jr.


----------

